# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Dianabol 15mg med-tech real or fake?

## Canale18

Ive been using these d-bols for 3 days now but just wondering if there real or fake as ive never seen them before or heard of the lab *Edited*  before??? I got them of a reliable dealer who ive knew for a very long time and he said there new. The tablets have no markings on them what so ever and are just plain white and rounded. What do you think real or fake???

----------


## Canale18

Anyone????

----------


## azz10

i've not seen this lab before mate. besides, white round pills could be anything. but if u trust ur source, then it might just be g2g. as long as the source gets it from another legit source! u'll probably start to experience the effects of dbol soon enuff. good luck with that bro.

----------


## Canale18

I no what u mean mate they could be anything but theres rumour going round that the lab used to be GB and they changed there name to this, my source said the same thing. Ive noticed that ive started eating like a pig which can be one of the effects but i think its too soon to say and could just be me being hungry alot haha. Will keep updated.

----------


## Canale18

Anyone found anything about them?

----------


## iwannabesedated

i just bought some myself taste like the real deal

----------


## spenner

100% real and 100% trusted lab!!!

----------

